
The new Apple Watch 4 face is a design crime - mgiannopoulos
https://www.fastcompany.com/90235701/the-new-apple-watch-4-face-is-a-design-crime
======
zdrummond
I think the author is not familiar with watches in general. You have always
been able to choose very complex and "busy" faces if you want to have easy and
quick access to information.

Just do a quick images search for "high end watch complications" and you will
see plenty of very expensive watches that commit the same supposed "design
crime"

~~~
theoh
Yes, but the point is surely that "complications" are not what "design", as an
activity, is about.

Watch complications are about showing off technical expertise (for the maker)
and wealth (for the wearer). That has very little to do with the (admittedly
moralistic) consensus about what good design should be.

------
teilo
Author misses an essential point: A UI is only "too busy" if the user can't
quickly find the information they are looking for. By that measure, this is a
non-issue, and people will love it, specifically because they _can_ quickly
get the info they are looking for without having to open an app.

------
wmblaettler
While cluttered and busy, yes, this shows _all_ possible complications on the
watch face. You can choose a very minimal display to this and everywhere in
between.

------
SurrealSoul
Reminds me of when I got rainmeter and _needed_ to display everything at all
times in fancy circle graphs

------
huebnerob
Thank god this piece was so short that it only wasted mere seconds of my time.
If author has any semblance of a point to make, it’s well hidden.

------
lowlevel
I don't feel this criticism is warranted. The spoken portion that went along
with the unveiling of this watch face was admitting this was ridiculously
trying to show all the measurements/indicators possible to make the 'ultimate
sports watch'... at least, that's how I interpreted it.

------
brad0
I can see where they’re coming from. TBH though when I look at my watch with
complications I want to see a specific complication (date, upcoming
appointment, etc).

I’m not trying to take in every piece of information on the watch at once.

I’m guessing the author of the article doesn’t own a smart watch.

------
maybeiambatman
The face reminds me of my 4 year old cousins coloring back. It's an explosion
of incoherent colors.

------
squarefoot
Next model will use rotating variable length strings in place of the hands.

